# what nvidia again??[solved]

## idella4

oh deary deary me.

I thought this would be straight forward.  I've had nvidia up and running before.

Fortunately I type this from gentoo and it's not broken.  But it would be nice to get it straightened out,

The nvidia card is Gforce4.  My kernel is only about 2-3 weeks old.

I've been though the fentoo helpme AND some past posts but it's just got out of hand.

```

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9 $ dmesg | grep nvidia

[17179606.740000] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[17179606.740000] nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

[17179606.740000] nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

[17179835.584000] nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

[17179835.584000] nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

[17182060.992000] nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

[17182060.992000] nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

[17182445.980000] nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

[17182445.980000] nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

[17182533.952000] nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

[17182533.952000] nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

[17182912.828000] nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

[17182912.828000] nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

[17182969.432000] nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

[17182969.432000] nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

```

Now is this familiar???

I have done ALL the usuals; recompiling, re-emerging.

I'm sure it's a cese of just having the right formula.

```

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9 $ sudo emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -O2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.isp.net.au/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo http://mirror.isp.net.au/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.averse.net/pub/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx X Xaw3d a52 aim alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr cli crypt ctype cups dba dbmaker dga divx4linux dlloader doc dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs emboss encode esd ethereal fbcon fdftk ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gnome gphoto gpm gps gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal icq ieee1394 imagemagick imlib informix inifile innodb iodbc ipv6 isdnlog jack java jpeg kde ladcca libg++ libgda libwww lirc lm_sensors mad mbox mikmod mime mmap mmx mono motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mpi msn mysql ncurses neXt nis nls nocd nptl ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png pnp posix pppd python qdbm qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby samba sasl scanner sdl session shared simplexml slang slp sndfile sockets socks5 source spell spl ssl svga tcpd threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb v4l vcd videos vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows x86 xface xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xorg xosd xpm xprint xsl xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux userland_GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

The trouble is there is SO MUCH to read on things going wrong with nvidia.

I have just added nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx based upon the docs I was reading.

then this

```

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9 $ sudo emerge -e nvidia-kernel --pretend

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

```

for many lines followed by 

```

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r7

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p16

```

for even more lines.

sheesh.  The system is actually ok, because it must be running on X11 vesa drivers. They're doing a fine job I suppose,

but the gentoo can surely accomadate nvidia GForce4;  but how?

----------

## troymc

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9 $ dmesg | grep nvidia
> ...

 

Usually these unknown symbol errors indicate a mismatched module/kernel issue.

Does your /usr/src/linux sym-link point to the configured source of your current running kernel? Are you sure?

Are you building the module with the same gcc version as your kernel was built with?

troymc

----------

## idella4

troymc;

hmm yes.  there can be no doubt.

there is only one kernel and it is brand new.

there is only one compiler in the system which is astandard gentoo choice.

The system is too young to have even thought about updating.

which is also why thgis is all the more annoying.

oh, after a re-boot.  this is the latest.

```

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9 $ sudo dmesg | grep nvidia

Password:

[17179610.352000] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[17179610.352000] nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

[17179610.352000] nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

```

----------

## Sohail

Yeah same here, I simply downgraded my kernel from vanilla-sources-2.6.16 to vanilla-sources-2.6.11 and and got the lifeless nvidia logo.

----------

## idella4

Sohail

by the way are you stuck now or not?

I decided to bite the bullet and upgrade to xorg-x11-7.

So I'm in a kubuntu again, which is actually quite a nice distro, with a couple of consoles churning away at the last of the xorg upgrade via chroot.  Sohail how can the nvidia logo be lifeless?.

----------

## idella4

```

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[17179603.892000] nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

[17179603.892000] nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

```

a new coat of paint but the same dent.

sheeesh

Is this a case of the version of nvidia driver?

----------

## idella4

in answer to my own question, yes.

I had to step outside portage to fix this!. I happened to have an nvidia installer on a hard drive from a year ago.

After unmerging and re -emerging things nvidia, I turned to this old version.

It happened to have an unbuilt update, so it connected to nvidia home and replaced itself with the latest.

It worked.  What a boring anti-climax!

----------

